# Round Vert. Grow. Screen



## vein5 (Mar 29, 2012)

Im doing a 6 plant, 2 600's, round verticle grow that spins to access my plants. Where are you guys getting the screen to wrap around the room. The screen i found in the concrete isle was all rusty so im stumped as what i can use that has big enough holes to access my plants.


----------



## GreenGrower14 (Mar 29, 2012)

Ive never grown vertically before but im sure you could find some aluminum fencing or like chicken wire with sqaure instead of diamond holes if that makes sense maybe something like this http://www.amazon.com/308350B-24-Inch-25-Foot-YardGard-Coated/dp/B000RZCI30/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1333029782&sr=8-5


----------



## GreenGrower14 (Mar 29, 2012)

i would look for wire fencing stuff at like a ranch store for cattle or horses or something like that. jus make sure you get a 3" hole size or bigger and you shouldnt have any problems.'

Hoe it helps.


----------



## mrmarcusdaballa (Mar 29, 2012)

The hydro stores might carry screens...the one I work at does


----------



## Matchbox (Mar 29, 2012)

Ignore the rest of the setup but you can get this screen stuff about 1.5 or 2 inch squares for cheap'ish in large 'sheets' and its solid galvanised steel so you can make it into a permanent structure. bend it how you like etc.



AND it's waterproof! XD

Stay Frosty!


----------



## vein5 (Mar 29, 2012)

Yeah maybe ill check farm and fleet. Home depot has stuff with 3 inch holes but i would like to get my hands through it with ease.


----------



## vein5 (Mar 29, 2012)

Where did you get that screen


----------



## cp3123 (Mar 29, 2012)

just buy that one you had that rusted and paint it so it wont rust


----------



## vein5 (Mar 29, 2012)

Yeah i was thinking of spraying a rust inhibitor but i dont know if it would hurt the plants


----------



## Matchbox (Mar 29, 2012)

vein5 said:


> Where did you get that screen


I'm in the UK so it doesn't matter where I got it from lol... but I think it was homebase or B&Q for any UK growers interested.


----------

